# Quante canzoni parlano di tradimento?



## Old Marat (5 Ottobre 2007)

La più bella per me è questa:

(Baglioni 1970 - _Signora Lia)_

signora Lia stasera 
stai con tuo marito 
sta' tranquilla che non sa 
non sa che l'hai tradito 
ma stasera che hai capito 
di amare solo lui 
senti che hai sbagliato troppo ormai 
senti che hai sbagliato troppo ormai 
signora Lia stasera 
piangerai da sola 
gli hai negato anche il tuo cuore 
senza una parola 
ora che vorresti 
che parlasse un po' con te 
lui legge il giornale e pensa a sé 
lui legge il giornale e pensa a sé 
signora Lia 
l'amore ti ha giocato 
sai che ci fai 
di un sogno mai avverato 
signora Lia 
se tu vai via 
non troverai 
niente per te 
signora Lia stasera 
stai con tuo marito 
prova a dirgli che con l'altro 
è tutto finito 
lava i piatti e asciuga il viso 
non ci pensare più 
con lui siedi e accendi la tivù 
con lui siedi e accendi la tivù


----------



## Old cinzia65 (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Insieme A Lei* - *Gigi D. Alessio*

Vorrei darti la mia vita e tu lo sai 
è iniziato come un gioco tra di noi 
sapevamo che finiva tutto lì 
due giorni al massimo 
Il tuo sguardo un pò imbrociato come mai 
compromessi con il cuore non ne fai 
tu mi vuoi sempre vicino 
come il sole del mattino 
non riesci ad immaginarti senza me 
Io promesse giuro non le ho fatte mai 
sono stato sempre chiaro e tu lo sai 
ma il silenzio del tuo cuore 
non fa rima con l'amore 
hai bisogno di restare qui con me 

Insieme a lei 
quello che ho fatto lo sa Dio 
ma come faccio a regalarti il posto suo 
sarebbe come il paradiso senza gli angeli 
e poi in amore non si può giocare in tre 
Insieme a lei 
ne ho fatte di fotografie 
ci sono scritte date e pezzi di poesie 
m'ha regalato senza mai stancarsi l'anima 
e io non posso farla piangere per te 
tu sei la neve e lei rimane sempre il sole 
ragazza mia 

E non dirmi che ti lascio qui nei guai  
che il dolore non potrà passarti mai 
se si muore per amore 
io non posso immaginare 
che sia lei a dover morire senza me 
ma io promesse giuro non ne ho fatte mai 
sono stato sempre chiaro e tu lo sai 
si dividono le strade  
tanti auguri buona vita 
non odiarmi quando poi mi penserai 


Insieme a lei 
quello che ho fatto lo sa Dio 
ma come faccio a regalarti il posto suo 
sarebbe come il paradiso senza gli angeli 
e poi in amore non si può giocare in tre 
Insieme a lei 
ne ho fatte di fotografie 
ci sono scritte date e pezzi di poesie 
m'ha regalato senza mai stancarsi l'anima 
e io non posso farla piangere per te 
tu sei la neve e lei rimane sempre il sole 
ragazza mia 




P.S. Non ho mai sopportata questa canzone


----------



## Mina (5 Ottobre 2007)

*città vuota*

Le strade piene, la folla intorno a me
mi parla e ride e nulla sa di te
io vedo intorno a me chi passa e va
ma so che la città
vuota mi sembrerà se non ci sei tu
c'e' chi ogni sera mi vuole accanto a sé
ma non m'importa se i suoi baci mi darà
io penso sempre a te, soltanto a te
e so che la città vuota mi sembrerà se non torni tu
come puoi tu vivere ancor solo senza me
non senti tu che non finì il nostro amor
le strade vuote deserte sempre più
leggo il tuo nome ovunque intorno a me
torna da me amor e non sarà più vuota la città
ed io vivrò con te tutti i miei giorni
tutti i mie giorni, tutti i miei giorni.


----------



## MK (5 Ottobre 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> P.S. Non ho mai sopportata questa canzone


Concordo né la canzone né Gigi D'Alessio (cantante e uomo). Anche Baglioni non è che ... va bbuono sto zitta va...


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (5 Ottobre 2007)

*volami nel cuore*

Non è possibile
io non ci sto,
è troppo stupido
quello che fai.
Ti prego non andare via
per un paio di occhi chiari,
forse ora lei magari...
sì, ma poi ti butta via,
via dalle mie mani.
C\'è un deserto senza fine
tornami nel cuore
che si straccia il mondo intorno a me
ruggine di vento
prigioniero dentro la mia mente
volami nel cuore
non puoi andartene via, via, via, via, via, via.
Non andare via
ma se proprio devi andare
sai come si dice
\"va e sii felice\".
Non dovrei ma ti ringrazio
per il bene che mi hai dato
tornami nel cuore
che si straccia il mondo intorno a me
ruggine di vento
prigioniero dentro la mia mente.
Volami nel cuore
non puoi andartene via, via, via, via, via, via.
Ti prego volami nel cuore,
volami nel cuore.
Ti prego volami nel cuore.


Ma cene sono un infinita'...


----------



## Rebecca (5 Ottobre 2007)

Ciao, sono io
Buonasera, Dottore
Amore mio
Sì, mi dica
Non resistevo più
Ah, bene
Pensavo a te
Direi che è importante
Quando verrai
Mah, adesso non so, dipende
Non parlare se lì c'è lei
Lascia parlare me, di' sì o no
Certo, certo, d'accordo
Ma vieni appena puoi
Anche tardi, se tu lo vuoi
Io tanto non dormirei
Quanto mi manchi non sai
Eh
Mi ami o no?
Ci può giurare, dottore
Io di più
No, non credo
Ma lei adesso dov'è
Vicino a te
Sì, sì, senz'altro
Ho sciolto tutti i capelli giù
E ho il profumo che mi hai dato tu
Ah, sì ? Non le ho dato la busta giusta ?
Ma vieni almeno per un po'
Non ho sonno, non mi sveglierai
Di' quello che vuoi, però
Stasera non dirmi no
Eh, va bene, va bene Dottore, se è proprio necessario vengo
Adesso chiudo, non vorrei fare insospettire lei
Amore, io sono qui
e potrei anche morir
No, no, stia tranquillo, adesso la raggiungo
Buonasera, Dottore


----------



## Iago (5 Ottobre 2007)

*...*

*Si avisse fatto a n'ato
chello ch'e fatto a mme
st'ommo t'avesse acciso,
tu vuò sapé pecché?Pecché 'ncopp'a sta terra
femmene comme a te
non ce hanna sta pé n'ommo
onesto comme a me!...
Femmena
Tu si na malafemmena
Chist'uocchie 'e fatto chiagnere..
Lacreme e 'nfamità.
Femmena,
Si tu peggio 'e na vipera,
m'e 'ntussecata l'anema,
nun pozzo cchiù campà.
Femmena
Si ddoce comme 'o zucchero
però sta faccia d'angelo
te serve pe 'ngannà...
Femmena,
tu si 'a cchiù bella femmena,
te voglio bene e t'odio
nun te pozzo scurdà...
Te voglio ancora bene
Ma tu nun saie pecchè
pecchè l'unico ammore
si stata tu pe me...
E tu pe nu capriccio
tutto 'e distrutto,ojnè,
Ma Dio nun t'o perdone
chello ch'e fatto a mme!...
*

* Per molto tempo si è creduto che questa canzone Totò l'avesse scritta per Silvana Pampanini, che aveva conosciuto sul set di "47 morto che parla", colpevole di aver rifiutato la proposta di matrimonio che il Principe le aveva fatto. In realtà la canzone fu scritta e "dedicata" alla moglie Diana rea di essere venuta meno ad una promessa che i due coniugi si erano scambiati: anche se ufficialmente separati dovevano convivere nella stessa casa fino al raggiungimento del diciottesimo compleanno della figlia Liliana. Ma Diana stanca delle continue scappatelle di Totò, sposò l'avvocato Tufaroli facendo sprofondare il Principe nello sconforto assoluto.*


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

*rita*

rita.... sto piangendo dalle risate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Non ci pensavo da un sacco a questa canzone!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

*guardami*

GUARDAMI
Che cosa vuoi da me che lui non ti sa dare?
Che cosa vuoi da me che non si può comprare?
Che cosa cerchi da te a parte"quell'amore"?
Da cosa tenti di fuggire?
Guardami, quel sole non c'è più
Non può tornare
Guardati, tu non ci credi più
E non è uguale
Lasciati andare allora qui
Non sarà amore...ma
Credimi, è forte anche di più
E non parlare...
Tu adesso qui con me,non é proprio normale
O forse invece sì, se viene naturale
Non chiedere perchè, se si potrà rifare
Ma se ne hai voglia puoi restare...
Guarda li , c'è un sole ancora su
È un buon calore
Guarda che se non ci credi più
Non può far male
Lasciati andare allora qui
Non sarà amore..ma
Credimi, è forte anche di più
E vale anche di più!!!
E guardami, quel sole è ancora su
E' un buon calore
Guarda che se non ci credi tu
Non può far male
Lasciati andare allora qui
Non sarà amore...ma
Sai vale anche di più
E' forte anche di più.

DEGLI STADIO


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Battisti!*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bs09Q7C_WdE

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JsK7RTQqXIk

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VF0-pp6rkL8


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Ottobre 2007)

*IL TRIANGOLO*

IL TRIANGOLO

Non vedi che noi andiamo a fuoco in camera, io ti rubo l'anima 
Non vedi che noi andiamo a fuoco in camera? Io ti rubo l'anima! 

Dovrei farlo ma dico di no! so che provo sempre a farlo e poi dico di no! 
Quando però ho provato a farlo, io quando però 
era talmente troppo bello che lo rifarò! 
E allora si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso 
si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso 

Ogni volta che mi affeziono parlo a vanvera e non funziono 
se mi guardi poi mi emoziono e più ti guardo e più mi impressiono 
quando canto non cambio tono, quando parto lo senti il tuono 
sono pronto e il momento è buono, muovo corro come fossi un toro 
Fibra l'amore è una corrida, accendi il fuoco fin dove arriva 
Fibra quante ragazze in riga, io mi fidanzo con la più cattiva 
la mia ragazza è iperattiva, non mi ringrazia anzi mi schiva 
ma se mi incastra mi incastra in un angolo e poi mi mi tradisce che scandalo! 

E allora si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso 
si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso 

Faccio una cosa veramente assurda, confesso alla mia donna che l'ho tradita 
quando la mia ragazza che è troppo furba, 
non confesserebbe neanche se le mozzi le tre dita 
magia mistero apparizioni sparizioni, 
storielle scappatelle in alberghi e pensioni, 
io vorrei farlo poi dico di no! 
So che provo sempre a farlo e tu non mi dirai di no! 
Non vedi che noi andiamo a fuoco in camera? Io ti rubo l'anima! 
Non vedi che noi andiamo a fuoco in camera? Io ti rubo l'anima! 

Dovrei farlo ma dico di no! so che provo sempre a farlo e poi dico di no! 
Quando però ho provato a farlo, io quando però 
era talmente troppo bello che lo rifarò! 
E allora si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso 
si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso 

Se mi lasci solo questa sera, io mi spengo come una candela 
io prometto che appena ti incontro in giro con un altro sarà bufera 
Io pensavo che tu fossi seria, una donna veramente seria 
io premeto che appena ti incontro in giro ti rapisco una notte intera! 
Non capisco perchè dovrei comportarmi da mezzo uomo 
dirti che sono tuo soltanto quando poi tu ti cerchi un altro e e e e 
poi fuggi via da me e e e e poi fuggi via da me fuggi via da me. 
Non vedi che noi andiamo a fuoco in camera, io ti rubo l'anima 
Non vedi che noi andiamo a fuoco in camera? Io ti rubo l'anima! 

Dovrei farlo ma dico di no! so che provo sempre a farlo e poi dico di no! 
Quando però ho provato a farlo, io quando però 
era talmente troppo bello che lo rifarò! 
E allora si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso 
si il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si,il triangolo si 
non sono mai stato meglio di così, l'avevo rinnegato e invece adesso


----------



## Old Giusy (5 Ottobre 2007)

Ce ne sta una di Tiziano Ferro che però ha toni non proprio drammatici...
Si chiama "Al bagno in aeroporto".
Non è bellissima, ne ha fatte di migliori!


----------



## Grande82 (5 Ottobre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ce ne sta una di Tiziano Ferro che però ha toni non proprio drammatici...
> Si chiama "Al bagno in aeroporto".
> Non è bellissima, ne ha fatte di migliori!


un nome un programma.................


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2007)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> *Insieme A Lei* - *Gigi D. Alessio*
> 
> Insieme a lei
> quello che ho fatto lo sa Dio
> ...


e' orribile, concordo 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Non così diversa da quell'altro capolavoro dei Pooh "Tanta voglia di lei" (i Pooh ne hanno scritte almeno 10 canzoni sull'adulterio, hanno preso TUTTE le diverse pozioni, dal pro al contro, con tutte le possibili varianti)!

Pero' lo stesso d'Alessio - con la fida Tatangelo - ha cambiato solfa: ora insieme cantano che "Camminano per la strada e la gente non li fissa piu'" 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Bacio!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Questa si che è un classico...*

*29 settembre
*di
*Battisti - Mogol

*Seduto in quel caffè
io non pensavo a te....
Guardavo il mondo che
girava intorno a me...
Poi d'improvviso lei
sorrise
e ancora prima di
capire mi trovai sottobraccio a lei
stretto come se non ci fosse che lei.
Vedevo solo lei
e non pensavo a te...
E tutta la città
correva incontro a noi.
Il buio ci trovò 
vicini 
un ristorante e poi 
di corsa a ballar sottobraccio a lei
stretto verso casa abbracciato a lei 
quasi come se non ci fosse che,
quasi come se non ci fosse che lei.
Mi son svegliato e 
e sto pensando a te...
Na.. na.. na.
Quasi come se non ci fosse che lei
come se non ci fosse che lei..
Mi son svegliato e
e sto pensando a te.
Ricordo solo che,
che ieri non eri con me...
Il sole ha cancellato tutto
di colpo volo giù
dal letto e corro lì al telefono parlo,
rido e tu..
tu non sai perchè 
t'amo, t'amo e tu,
tu non sai perchè
parlo, rido e tu, 
tu non sai perchè
t'amo t'amo e tu,
tu non sai perchè
parlo, rido e tu,
tu non sai perchè
t'amo, t'amo tu,
tu non sai perchè.

*C'è tutto lì dentro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bs09Q7C_WdE
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JsK7RTQqXIk
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=VF0-pp6rkL8


 
beh, Battisti e Mogol partivano dall'idea base che la donna è una gran ZOCCOLONA!!!!!

(Non è Francesca, Nessun Dolore, Con un nastro rosa, Prendila così, etc. etc.)

Bacio!


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Porco mondo!*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> *29 settembre*
> di
> *Battisti - Mogol*
> 
> ...


...io sono nato il 29 settembre...conosco bene questa canzone che "zio Maurizio" mi ha dedicato...ma non ho mai fatto caso attentamente al testo, al contenuto...
Air


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, Battisti e Mogol partivano dall'idea base che la donna è una gran ZOCCOLONA!!!!!
> 
> (Non è Francesca, Nessun Dolore, Con un nastro rosa, Prendila così, etc. etc.)
> 
> Bacio!


Come dimostra il forum...è sempre un argomento che...tira!!


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Ottobre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io sono nato il 29 settembre...conosco bene questa canzone che "zio Maurizio" mi ha dedicato...ma non ho mai fatto caso attentamente al testo, al contenuto...
> Air


 
Stai a vedere che ce l'hai scritto nelle stelle e non lo sapevi!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Aspettiamo sfracelli dopo questa rivelazione!!!


----------



## Old Airforever (5 Ottobre 2007)

*Vere*



Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, Battisti e Mogol partivano dall'idea base che la donna è una gran ZOCCOLONA!!!!!
> 
> (Non è Francesca, Nessun Dolore, Con un nastro rosa, Prendila così, etc. etc.)
> 
> Bacio!


...e qualcuno, dopo quello che gli è capitato, conferma ora quella che allora era solo l'idea base di Battisti e Mogol (*senza generalizzare, naturalmente...ANCHE SE POCHE, CI SONO ANCORA FANCIULLE PERBENE*).
Tra l'altro, come già riportato, sono nato il 29/9.
Per par condicio, bisognerebbe trovare cantautori che hanno scritto queste cose al maschile, perchè anche molti ometti sono degli zoccoloni.
Air


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *29 settembre
> *di
> *Battisti - Mogol
> 
> ...


Semplicemente fantastica!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Eros Ramazzotti* *Lei però*

Io con te ci sto anche bene 
non mi posso lamentare no 
senza lacci né catene 
che pretendere più di così 
non si può davvero 
lei però... pero - ha qualcosa che non so...non so 
non mi spiego- c'è qualcosa in più 
che purtroppo non hai- non hai tu...che tu non hai. 
e non c'entra il lato fisico, non penso 
ma forse sto dicendo una bugia 
e se poi ti guardo dentro- sei più 
bella chiaramente tu- questo io lo vedo- sì ma lei però 
ha qualcosa che non so...non so...- E' un mistero 
c'è qualcosa in più- che purtroppo non hai 
non hai tu...- Lo sai che non ci sto capendo niente più 
nemmeno io- dovessi scegliere adesso non saprei... non vorrei 
il problema mio-resta sempre lei... 
se volessi fare un figlio- lo farei credimi con te 
se ho bisogno di un consiglio 
io nel tuo ci spero sempre un po'-so che è sincero 
lei però...però-ha qualcosa che non so...non so 
non so dire-c'è qualcosa in più 
che purtroppo non hai-non hai tu... 
il problema mio-resta sempre lei. 
lei però...però 
lei però... 



(PS: non mi è mai piaciuta questa canzone)


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> *Si avisse fatto a n'ato*
> *chello ch'e fatto a mme*
> *st'ommo t'avesse acciso,*
> *tu vuò sapé pecché?Pecché 'ncopp'a sta terra*
> ...


 

ohhh, è sempre così bella questa canzone!


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Lillyna*

....qui dice tutto!! 

*E tu pe nu capriccio*
*tutto 'e distrutto,ojnè,*



grande Totò!!


----------



## Old Addos (7 Ottobre 2007)

*Vecchi ricordi*

Mi viene in mente " Pescatore " , di Pierangelo Bertoli in coppia con Fiorella Mannoia.


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> ....qui dice tutto!!
> 
> *E tu pe nu capriccio*
> *tutto 'e distrutto,ojnè,*
> ...


Guarda e senti cosa ti ho trovato

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZnOmjj_Suw&mode=related&search=

mi pare Giacomo Rondinella, o no?


----------



## Iago (7 Ottobre 2007)

*mah...*



Mari' ha detto:


> Guarda e senti cosa ti ho trovato
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZnOmjj_Suw&mode=related&search=
> 
> * mi pare Giacomo Rondinella, o no?*



boh..??

non c'ero ancora  aquei tempi


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Tie' versione Teddy Reno ... e ci sono anche gli zii

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=0fGxxUwH07k&mode=related&search=


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2007)

Iago ha detto:


> boh..??
> 
> non c'ero ancora  aquei tempi



Studia di piu'


----------

